# Hello all



## Lsahlm (Feb 10, 2016)

I guess this is a re-introduction. I joined over two years ago--going on three. But shortly after, I got involved with a lot of music projects and completely forgot that I registered here. Now that I'm in "writing mode" again, I started searching for a good forum and Writing Forum came up in Google. 

I perused around and decided to register and received a "your email address is already in use" message. Puzzled, I asked for a pw retrieval and saw I was already a member. I saw that I'd made at least 30 comments and didn't even know it!

Seems there must be some sort of karma making me come back purely by accident. So greetings for the second and hopefully last time.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome back! We're always happy to see prodigal sons return. 8)

What sort of writing do you like to do?

HC


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 10, 2016)

Lsahlm said:


> I guess this is a re-introduction. I joined over two years ago--going on three. But shortly after, I got involved with a lot of music projects and completely forgot that I registered here. Now that I'm in "writing mode" again, I started searching for a good forum and Writing Forum came up in Google.
> 
> I perused around and decided to register and received a "your email address is already in use" message. Puzzled, I asked for a pw retrieval and saw I was already a member. I saw that I'd made at least 30 comments and didn't even know it!
> 
> Seems there must be some sort of karma making me come back purely by accident. So greetings for the second and hopefully last time.





Welcome back Lsahlm.... There are some new faces... but WF is still the same fabulous place....


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome back! I am a new face! In fact, one month and five days new. I hope you stay longer this time. We have so much to offer to you. When you're caught up with a lot on your plate, just come hang out here to relax. Don't worry too much about writing.


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey! Welcome back! 
I joined here two days ago so I'm kind of new, but welcome again!
It sure wasn't coincidence that you stumbled upon this site again!


----------



## Lsahlm (Feb 10, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Welcome back! We're always happy to see prodigal sons return. 8)
> 
> What sort of writing do you like to do?
> 
> HC


Anything out of the ordinary: experimental (wo being overly  pretentious), weird, odd, etc. I read what I write. And your question reminded me that I should complete my profile. Thx.



Firemajic said:


> Welcome back Lsahlm.... There are some new faces... but WF is still the same fabulous place....



Yes it is. When I gander around a new not-yet-joined site, I look at the features, forums (if allowed), and the activity. So twice now FW has appealed to me. Must be the right place.



DarkSunshine said:


> Hey! Welcome back!
> I joined here two days ago so I'm kind of new, but welcome again!
> It sure wasn't coincidence that you stumbled upon this site again!



Thanks DS. Hopefully I'll be seeing you around.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 11, 2016)

Lsahlm said:


> Anything out of the ordinary: experimental (wo being overly  pretentious), weird, odd, etc. I read what I write. And your question reminded me that I should complete my profile. Thx.



Weird is good! I hope to see some of your quirky tales appearing in the fiction forums. :thumbl:


----------



## Lsahlm (Feb 11, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Weird is good! I hope to see some of your quirky tales appearing in the fiction forums. :thumbl:


Very soon. Looks like I already fulfilled my ability to post 3 years ago. haha!
I think the first scene of a short story I'm working on will be my first post.
It concerns a biannual convention of gods from different realms.
Oh, the terrible boasting that ensues...
...and there are some goddesses you just don't wanna mess with.
Thanks for the interest. Hope to see you there.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome back. I wasn't here the first time you were...but welcome anyway.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2016)

:hi: Welcome back to the forums Lsahlm.

There is always something special about a re-discovery and I hope you enjoy your time here. I believe you could go back and check out your old posts but in any case you will not have to wait until the 10 posts limit before you put up some of your own material. :-k

Please have a good look around and see all that is going on. If you have any problems or questions please do not hesitate to inquire. Good luck in your writing and other artistic endeavors. :eagerness:


----------



## writingham89 (Feb 13, 2016)

We all get busy with other things on occasion. Sometimes it's exactly what your writing needs though. Welcome back; I find comming back to something I've let fall by the wayside to typically be very rewarding. See you around. 

~Adam


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice to have you back! 

We have a Mentor Directory and several Writing Contests and Promps.

See you around the forums!


----------



## Lsahlm (Feb 14, 2016)

danielstj said:


> Nice to have you back!
> 
> We have a Mentor Directory and several Writing Contests and Promps.
> 
> See you around the forums!



I've already started. Thanks Daniel.


----------

